# best tool to clear thistle plants off a trail?



## bikedreamer (Mar 27, 2010)

I recently checked out one of the better trails here in town, and was disappointed to see that it was almost completely choked with weeds. It's mostly those [email protected] thistle plants - about 6' tall, and an inch in diameter at the base. 

I need to go back there and clear that mess up - I miss that trail. What tool would you recommend for the job? I hesitate to use a machete, as I might end up having the police come pay me a visit . I'm not going to be stooping down to use hedge trimmers, as there are way too many weeds. I'd have a hard time getting a gas powered weed whacker, and I don't want to deal with the gas and oil that I would need to carry with me.

What else would work? And do you think it would be right to spray the stumps of the plants with weed killer, to prevent regrowth? This is on city owned land, I believe.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Loppers! Cut them low then use the loppers as a gripper to move the offender.


----------



## TFitz (Jun 21, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B00004S1RZ/ref=dp_image_text_0?ie=UTF8&n=286168&s=garden


----------



## faceplant72 (Oct 25, 2009)

Sharpen the side of a shovel and swing. More lethal than many tools but the cops won't give it a second look. With a 6ft bull thistle you will want the extra reach. The shovel then can be used to remove the root to prevent regrowth.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

bikedreamer said:


> What else would work? And do you think it would be right to spray the stumps of the plants with weed killer, to prevent regrowth? This is on city owned land, I believe.


Careful spraying chemicals. In my area, this will get you some huge fines for hazmat cleanup costs, get the fire and police and environmental agencies on you, and loose any credibility with the land managers. Unless you are certified and licensed to use chemicals, and have the land managers approval, don't. Public land regulations can be very different from private use.

Weed whips are the most effective, but I know you said you do not want to use them. Power hedgers require about four passes to get them all, raking them out of the way between passes. Loppers could be a long job, like in months, in the thistle patches we see.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

Swedish brush axe. Works like a machete but a lot safer. Blade can be sharpened / replaced when neeeded.


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

First, don't disturb the flower on top. It's like a Dandylion w/ a zillion seeds trying to make more work for you next year. Gently cut the flower off and place in a bag to burn later. Grub the root out or spray it if you're allowed to spray.

Simply knocking/mowing them down is very short term thinking.


----------



## bikedreamer (Mar 27, 2010)

Fattirewilly said:


> First, don't disturb the flower on top. It's like a Dandylion w/ a zillion seeds trying to make more work for you next year. Gently cut the flower off and place in a bag to burn later. Grub the root out or spray it if you're allowed to spray.


Damn, now you tell me. Mind you, the whole place is pretty much thistle already.


----------



## M_S (Nov 18, 2007)

Yeah, if you really want to try to stop spread, bag the seed heads or the whole tops of plants. Bull thistles are nasty in so many ways. You may want more than one person for this job. And thick, long sleeves and leather gloves


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

we had a trail covered in them top to bottom (mind you the lazy locals never made an effort to remove them).

friend and i did work...I swung a shovel at them low at the base...it'd essentially chop them down, or even pull them out. then my friend had a hoe and would basically rake them out or atleast level/flat. 

the ground was moist at the time, so removal was painless, just time consuming...I'm sure now, with dried up dirt, it'd be a pain...


----------



## cheezecake (Jul 16, 2011)

Personally i use a machete on my trails and i have even rode around holding it in my hands past a few cop cars before. they really dont care. it may or may not be because i have other yard tools with me also  but a well sharpen machete will do the work right.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

cheezecake said:


> Personally i use a machete on my trails and i have even rode around holding it in my hands past a few cop cars before. they really dont care. it may or may not be because i have other yard tools with me also  but a well sharpen machete will do the work right.


I had a cop pull up beside me in a Walmart parking lot while I was sitting in the open side door of my van sharpening my machete. I smiled and waved, he just shook his head and drove away.

For big stuff like thistle, I use a scythe. It clears a big path and you don't need to get too close to the thorns and stuff. It won't do woody material that big, but it works good on weeds, grass and pithy things like thistle.


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

Fattirewilly said:


> First, don't disturb the flower on top. It's like a Dandylion w/ a zillion seeds trying to make more work for you next year. Gently cut the flower off and place in a bag to burn later. Grub the root out or spray it if you're allowed to spray.
> 
> Simply knocking/mowing them down is very short term thinking.


Alternatives to burning the tops include cutting the flowers off before they go to seed or bagging them and throwing them out. I've had to take down bull thistles that were so large I had to use loppers to cut off branches on one side to get close enough to slice through the main stem with a shovel.

Planning ahead for next spring, get them while they are small, way before they bloom.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

HarryCallahan said:


> Planning ahead for next spring, get them while they are small, way before they bloom.


Exactly what we do. Have tried pulling them and bagging, etc. Nothing seems to keep them down, my guess is the wind blown seeds come in from the areas we cannot reach. We find weed whips when they are young the best solution.


----------



## Cedarbranchbiker1 (Apr 7, 2011)

If you have problems with horse riders on your trail, save some seed and plant them at the trail head with a narrow gap around them or through them to keep the out.


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

Cedarbranchbiker1 said:


> If you have problems with horse riders on your trail, save some seed and plant them at the trail head with a narrow gap around them or through them to keep the out.


Uh....no. Cattle guard or door frame like entrance features will work much better and won't introduce Thistle to you trail.


----------

